# 99.5 mk4 door lock problems



## compton1024 (Mar 10, 2011)

I found a thread on here that showed how to take the door lock out of the 99.5-04 mk4 jetta/golf and i did so and did the repairs that i saw on the site where the solders were broke and needed redone. once i did this and reinstalled the door lock and pluged it in the windows rolled up and the doors locked but now the door lock/unlock button inside will not lock or unlock the drivers door. It will infact lock unlock the rest of the car i was trying to reprogram the key fob but all i have is the valet key and the one key fob. my door lock cylinder on the drivers door must be broke it truns both ways but wont lock or unlock. Called vw and they told me to order a new one and keep the same key would be 96.00 and take 6-8 weeks to get it.

Do any of you have any pointers on this matter i think the red led alarm light is burnt out so it dont flash taking all my door lock pop ups out and going with the plug that way it dont pinch my arm because its anoying lol. 

any help here would be great as i want to get this working again i also saw a post somewere saying i could use the trunk to reprogram my key fab something about putting valet key in car turning over to acc then running to the trunk turning it and hiting the button but it hasnt worked and i dont know anyone in the newark/columbus ohio area with a vag-com to help thanks


----------



## Einkaufswagen (Oct 25, 2009)

compton1024 said:


> I found a thread on here that showed how to take the door lock out of the 99.5-04 mk4 jetta/golf and i did so and did the repairs that i saw on the site where the solders were broke and needed redone. once i did this and reinstalled the door lock and pluged it in the windows rolled up and the doors locked but now the door lock/unlock button inside will not lock or unlock the drivers door. It will infact lock unlock the rest of the car i was trying to reprogram the key fob but all i have is the valet key and the one key fob. my door lock cylinder on the drivers door must be broke it truns both ways but wont lock or unlock. Called vw and they told me to order a new one and keep the same key would be 96.00 and take 6-8 weeks to get it.
> 
> Do any of you have any pointers on this matter i think the red led alarm light is burnt out so it dont flash taking all my door lock pop ups out and going with the plug that way it dont pinch my arm because its anoying lol.
> 
> any help here would be great as i want to get this working again i also saw a post somewere saying i could use the trunk to reprogram my key fab something about putting valet key in car turning over to acc then running to the trunk turning it and hiting the button but it hasnt worked and i dont know anyone in the newark/columbus ohio area with a vag-com to help thanks




Well if you are up for it you can try to pull it apart and re oil / clean it. They are rather simple to take apart/ put together. Just be carefull most of the metal is white cast iron so it breaks incredibly easy. I recently did this to repair mine which was damaged after some idiot tried to break into my car . I was able to rebuild mine using spare parts off of a junk car loner :beer:


----------



## compton1024 (Mar 10, 2011)

is there anyway to take my door lock cylinder out and rebuild it? as to keep the same key i saw some where saying it was possiable to be done but not fun i think this is my prob. im going to take the other door locks out and make sure everythings good with them its my drivers door that wont lock so i dont know.


----------

